# savage stainless



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

How long has the Savage 111fcxp3 been on the go, they look good but is the stainless barrel any better than the blued,or should I buy the TC Venture blued


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would take a Savage over a T/C any day. Stainless is easier to clean and keep clean.


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Savage260 said:


> I would take a Savage over a T/C any day. Stainless is easier to clean and keep clean.


So you are a save fan


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

codfish said:


> Savage260 said:
> 
> 
> > I would take a Savage over a T/C any day. Stainless is easier to clean and keep clean.
> ...


I meant to say Savage


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

They are great guns and shoot as well or better than any other factory rifle. I am a fan!


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Savage260 said:


> They are great guns and shoot as well or better than any other factory rifle. I am a fan!


Then it shall be the savage stainless in 30-06


----------

